# The Polemical Nature of the Genesis Cosmology



## Brian Kooshian (Jun 12, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can locate a copy of the article “The Polemical Nature of the Genesis Cosmology” by G. Hasel, (EvQ 46 [1974]: 81-102)?

I couldn't find it online, and I don't have access to a seminary library.


----------

